# Billing company percentage fee question??



## cecilia73 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi everyone

I was wondering if anyone out there has their own billing company. Do you charge your percentage based on what was collected at the end of the month both from insurance and from patient copays?
I have an MD who is telling me that she should only be paying her percentage for the ins payments but that all pt copays (although they are part of the allowed amount) should not be charged.

Any feed backs?


----------



## ecaissie (Nov 23, 2012)

*Billing for Copays*

Hi!  I charge a percentage of what my provider receives from what I bill (not the total of charges) for everything - primary payer, secondary payer and patient responsibility.  This provider bills a lot to Medicare, so there isn't a copay.

With a previous provider, I did NOT charge him a percentage of the copays, because I did not bill the patient for them - he collected them at the time of service.  If there was a patient that had not paid the copay and I billed the patient for it, then if the patient paid, I would charge the provider.  (In other words, if they did the work, I did not charge them; if I did the work, I charged them)

Hope this helps!

Elizabeth Caissie
Providers First LLC


----------



## ADHumphrey (Dec 1, 2012)

*Yes We Do*

Our agency does charge a percentage of the co-payments but it can vary per provider.  It depends on what is agreed on and it's best to put the terms in a contract.  Hope this is helpful.


----------



## gtulman (Jan 29, 2013)

I charge a percentage of everything that is collected, that includes, copay's, deductible, everything that the practice makes in a month.


----------



## dndpbs@verizon.net (Feb 1, 2013)

*Red1*

Our office gives the physicians the choice. If they want us to post the co pays and keep track of them it will be included  as part of the collections. If not that is fine to. We also clarify the deductibles that are paid at the time of the visit still have to be billed and the monies posted to the account as well as the adjustment when the eobs come in. So these are included as part of the collections. 
I find that most of our physicians have some cash accounts so if we are posting their co pays we will also post their cash accounts
with a zero charge for the procedure as a courtesy. This helping them to keep track of the procedures they are doing and the number of encounters per month or year. I think it is a give a little take a little on both sides.


----------



## jojo419 (Mar 23, 2013)

I charge a % of everything because it is still recordkeeping and at year-end when the patient needs a print out for housing/taxes.....it is my time and expense.


----------



## cyndeew (Apr 4, 2013)

Most billers do charge a percentage of patient copays the office collects because they still track and bill for them in their software system. If the provider wants accurate records, those accounts need to be posted in the system. 

_By the same token, when refunds or take-backs happen, those should also come out of the biller's percentage. _

It comes out about even, all things considered.


----------



## lbennett@azaleahealth.com (Sep 5, 2013)

We charge a percentage of the insurance payments and any patient payments on visits we have sent patient statements for, but not the co-payments. We did not do any work to collect the co-payment so the doctor gets to get all of it.


----------

